

Hacker News All-Time Top Links - bshanks
https://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/.

======
sophacles
And now I'm playing 2048 again :/

~~~
cclogg
Let's admit the truth to ourselves... we were already playing it when we read
this post... :(

It's interesting to see this list though... the things that really tick with
HN heh.

